# Hello new here



## kezz (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi, I am new to this site. I have kept Rats and Mice as pets as pets before but not for about 8 years. We, as a family, are hoping to acquire a couple of mice add to the family. I have a husband and 2 sons, 20 and 6 years old.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi! Welcome to the sight.
I am new to breeding and my first litter turns one week old this evening.


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

:welcomeany


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello and welcome

Lisa


----------



## kezz (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi everyone, Thanks for the welcome messages


----------



## kezz (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi, We went to the Woodgreen animal shelter yesterday and brought a lovely little mouse home with us. He is a little boy, 4 months old and has to be kept on his own because he is aggressive with the other males. He has been named Tiddley


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

That names well cute


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Woodgreen do some amazing work well done for re-homing, you could always try Tiddles with a younger buck once he's settled in I've known "lone bucks" pairing up well with 1 sometimes 2 little friends in later life 

Welcome to the forum anyway


----------

